# Sausages in Grocery Stores



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

I've seen some hard-type sausages like Genoa Salami in fridges ......I'm wondering if those can be kept in room temperature?

Like this kind:









Mastro Mild Genoa Salami - Mckeen Metro Glebe







mckeenmetroglebe.com





I've seen some different types of European sausages too.


----------



## CapitalKane49p (Apr 7, 2020)

This is a great resource. 



Curing and Smoking Meats for Home Food Preservation


.

Moisture and humidity would be your biggest threat if you are in the Ottawa region so I would be very careful storing any cured meats long-term.

Godspeed.


----------



## Spenser (5 mo ago)

There is a difference between hard salami and dried salami /sausage. The ones that have been dried with an outer casing are the ones that do not need refrigeration, although refrigerating them will prolong their life if properly vacuum sealed. Humidity/moisture are what to watch out for that and heat. Too hot kind of cooks it making it sweat.


----------



## Spenser (5 mo ago)

Adding to my previous post. All meat products have information on it whether it needs refrigeration or not. For those that do not need refrigeration, the sausage's lining MUST be kept in tact. Once the lining is removed, bacteria can and will grow on the outside of the meat. This lining protects the meat form having contact with air, and prevents the meat from moisture hitting it. This is why you peel the lining off the sausage prior to eating/slicing.

Since we are talking about sausages, I came across in my travels a Portuguese sausage called Chouricho. This sausage is smoked so fully cooked, and has a very intense, rich flavor, perfect four soups, stews, Grilling, and chili. This should not be mistaken with Mexican Chorizo sausage.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Thanks for the reminder. We have a German heritage town about an hour away. I need to go stock up on some German sausage. Theirs is the best.


----------

